# Date my stingray tire?



## Billythekid (Mar 29, 2022)

As the title says can someone tell me the date of this tire not sure how to read them

On the side it says Schwinn stingray it has a tread pattern but it’s flat like a slick


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 29, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> As the title says can someone tell me the date of this tire not sure how to read them
> 
> On the side it says Schwinn stingray it has a tread pattern but it’s flat like a slick
> 
> ...



October  '68  unless they used that in '78 but I do not think so.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 29, 2022)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 can you tell me how you come up with that ?


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 29, 2022)

Tire date coding.
Your knobby tire seems to have vertical seams on the sidewall which indicates a Late style tire.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 29, 2022)

@Billythekid


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 29, 2022)

Thanks so much


----------



## indycycling (Apr 12, 2022)

UU is a newer tire code and with the mold lines, it is not '68. Looks like October '78


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 14, 2022)

I don't date tires, but thank you for the offer.


----------

